# Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling



## Rathbad (11. Feb. 2008)

Hallo an Alle, 

erstmal Gratulation zu diesem äußerst informativen Forum.

Als Neuling auf diesem Gebiet hätte ich einige Fragen an die Spezialisten hier. Ich bin in Österreich im Voralpenland zu Hause und gerade dabei ein Schwimmbiotop zu realisieren. Der Badebereich sollte ca.15m² umfassen und hauptsächlich als Tauchbecken nach der Sauna bzw. als Erfrischung im Sommer dienen. Ungefähr noch einmal soviel bepflanzte Regenerationszone ist ebenfalls geplant. 

Aufgrund einiger Berichte hier, habe ich die Hoffnung dass solch ein Biotop auch ohne „Technik“ wie Pumpen, Skimmer etc. funktionieren könnte.

Ist diese Annahme realistisch oder eher im Bereich einer Wunschvorstellung einzuordnen?

Der Badebereich soll mit Fundamentplatte und vertikalem Schalsteinmauerwerk bei der Terrasse ausgeführt werden. Die bepflanzten Rand- und Uferzonen sollten ein maximal natürliches Erscheinungsbild besitzen bzw. sollte das Biotop einem natürlichen Gewässer optisch möglichst nahe kommen.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar.

Grüße und Danke im Voraus!

Dani


----------



## fleur (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*



			
				Rathbad schrieb:
			
		

> ... dass solch ein Biotop auch ohne „Technik“ wie Pumpen, Skimmer etc. funktionieren könnte.
> 
> Ist diese Annahme realistisch oder eher im Bereich einer Wunschvorstellung einzuordnen?
> 
> Dani



Hi Dani,

erstmal herzlich  :Willkommen2  bei den Crazy-Teichianern  :crazy :crazy 

Aus meiner Erfahrung kann ich dir folgendes berichten:

vor 9 Jahren habe ich einen alten Pool in einen Schwimmteich transformiert, (guckst du meine Bilder, ist halt ein anderes Spiel, als bei dir, von wegen naturnah)

*ohne jede Technik und mit nur 1/3 Pflanzbereich *(Unterwasserpflanzen sind z.Zt. überall)

*funktioniert der Teich einwandfrei*. 
Und das, obwohl ich mich nur alle 2 Monate drum kümmern kann und der Teich  geographisch etwa auf der Höhe von Rom liegt.

Deshalb bin ich mir ganz sicher, daß dein Teich ohne Technik funktionieren wird (mal abgesehen von der üblichen Algenblüte im Frühjahr)

Viel Spaß mit deinem Teich und im Forum
Hier werden Sie bestimmt geholfen: 
ganz einfach: Frage rein - Antworten raus

beste Grüße
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der sich immer über neue Schwimmteichler freut)


----------



## gartenfutzi (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*

Hallo Rathbad 

Dann kauf dir schonmal Dynamit um in den Alpen einen Teich zu buddeln 

Bei Oase-Livingwater.com gibt es ein Programm zum download da kann man Schwimmteiche Fotorealistisch in den Garten einbauen. 
Ich würde zumindest ein Gravitations-System zwischen Filterteich und Schwimmteich einbauen dann brauchst du nur eine Pumpe !
Und 15m² sind meiner Meinung nach etwas klein zum schwimmen wenn du die Möglichkeit hast dann baue das Ganze etwas größer das wirst du nicht bereuen...

Gruß Gartenfutzi


----------



## Digicat (11. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*

Servus Dani

Hallo Landsmann

Willkommen, schön das du zu uns gefunden hast  



> Aufgrund einiger Berichte hier, habe ich die Hoffnung dass solch ein Biotop auch ohne „Technik“ wie Pumpen, Skimmer etc. funktionieren könnte.



Als Ex-Schwimmteichbesitzer glaube ich nicht das es Funktionieren wird. Du schreibst: 





> Der Badebereich sollte ca.15m² umfassen und hauptsächlich als Tauchbecken nach der Sauna bzw.


1. du willst es als Tauchbecken benutzen, da bringst du relativ viele Nährstoffe (Schweiß) ein und
2. 15m² sind nicht viel, Schwimmen wir da wohl ein Problem werden und
3. die Größe des Schwimmteiches ist dann vielleicht zu klein, man rechnet 50% Schwimmbereich und 50% Regenerierzone, also kommst du auf ungefähr 30m². 

Wenn es anders geplant ist, bitte um konkrete Vorstellungen.
Wie die Gesamtgröße, wie Tief, liegt er dann den ganzen Tag in der Sonne oder teilbeschattet, Fragen über Fragen.


----------



## laolamia (12. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*

hallo!

ich sehe eher die "ungedult" als problem :smoki 
bis sich so ein system eingefahren hat dauert es jahre, man(n) wird leicht verleitet panisch einzugreifen 

bis denne
marco


----------



## fleur (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> 1. du willst es als Tauchbecken benutzen, da bringst du relativ viele Nährstoffe (Schweiß) ein





@ Dani und alle, die mal im Teich verschwitzt "unter"tauchen möchten:

Zum Thema *Schweiß = relativ viele Nährstoffe* hier einige Zahlen, 
damit man mal eine Vorstellung von der Größenordnung bekommt

- durchschnittliche Schweißabsonderung bei anstrengender Tätigkeit / Sauna:
*1 Liter pro Stunde* 

- *Kochsalzgehalt* des Schweißes (NaCl) ca. *0,3 %* 

- *Milchsäuregehalt* des Schweißes ca. *2 g pro Liter*

D.h. z.B. für Dani, 

würde er in sein Tauchbecken mit ca. *15.000 Liter Wasser*
den *Salz- und Säuregehalt von 1 Liter Schweiß* einbringen :

- dann wäre die *Milchsäurekonzentration 0,13 mg/l*  

- und die *Kochsalzkonzentration 0,0002 %*            :help
im Tauchbecken

mehr möchte ich dazu jetzt nicht sagen

 

Carin (i.A. von fleur, der kein Chemiker ist)


----------



## Digicat (14. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*

Servus Carin

Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe, ist Schweiß eine zu vernachläßigbare Größe  .
Frage: Warum braucht man dann bei Schwimmteiche eine sehr große Regenerierungszone  

Nix für ungut


----------



## fleur (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*



			
				Digicat schrieb:
			
		

> Servus Carin
> 
> Wenn ich dich jetzt richtig verstehe, ist Schweiß eine zu vernachläßigbare Größe  .
> Frage: Warum braucht man dann bei Schwimmteiche eine sehr große Regenerierungszone



Servus Helmut,

übrigens nachträglich allerbeste Wünsche zum 50iger  

Ich meine schon, nach meinen Berechnungen, daß der Schweißeintrag eine vernachläßigbare Größe ist.

Mich hat deine Bemerkung einfach interessiert und ich hab mal meine Physiologie Lehrbücher rausgeholt.

Viel interessanter finde ich da den (möglichen)    Urineintrag. (Soll ich das mal berechnen ???)

Die große Regenerationszone von Schwimmteichen (etwa 50% der Gesamtoberfläche) ergibt sich m.E. aus der Tatsache, 
daß im Schwimmbereich, der mindestens 2/3 vom Gesamtwasservolumen beträgt,
*keinerlei Pflanzen *sind, die zu Reinigung und Nährstoffentzug beitragen.

Also muß die relativ große Regenerationszone quasi die Reinigung mit übernehmen.

Übrigens habe ich in meinem "Schwimmbereich" UW-Pflanzen, weshalb meine Anlage m.E. auch ohne Technik funktioniert.
Deshalb hab ich dem Dani das auch bestätigt, da er doch für sein *Tauch*becken nur zum Abkühlen keine pflanzenfreie Schwimmzone braucht.

Auch von mir: Nix für ungut  
Schönes WE
und nicht vergessen: ab 50 geht der Punk ab, weil man da schon Altes :crazy ist
liebe Grüße 
Carin


----------



## Digicat (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*

Servus Carin

Danke.



			
				Dani schrieb:
			
		

> Der Badebereich soll mit Fundamentplatte und vertikalem Schalsteinmauerwerk bei der Terrasse ausgeführt werden. *Die bepflanzten Rand- und Uferzonen *sollten ein maximal natürliches Erscheinungsbild besitzen bzw. sollte das Biotop einem natürlichen Gewässer optisch möglichst nahe kommen.





			
				Carin schrieb:
			
		

> Deshalb hab ich dem Dani das auch bestätigt, da er doch für sein Tauchbecken nur zum Abkühlen keine pflanzenfreie Schwimmzone braucht.


Ich bin auch der Meinung das Dani soviele Pflanzen wie möglich einbringen soll, aber er hat denke ich etwas anderes im Sinn (siehe Zitat/rot).

Aber uns fehlen ja noch Grundlegende Werte.
1. Wie groß soll der Teich den werden
2. Wie Tief

Bis jetzt wissen wir nur wie groß der Schwimmbereich werden soll, nehmlich 15m².


----------



## fleur (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*



			
				Rathbad schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo an Alle,
> 
> ....ein Schwimmbiotop .......
> ....Der Badebereich sollte ca.15m² umfassen ......
> ...



Servus Helmut,

nicht mal das wissen wir genau: wie groß der *Schwimmbereich* werden soll,

weil wir nicht wissen, ob die 15 m² :

*Schwimmbiotop*
*Badebereich*
*Tauchbecken*

werden sollen. (sh Zitat oben von Dani)

Fragen über Fragen (die aber vielleicht nur mehr uns beide interessieren, wer weiß ??)

Egal, ich mach mich mal ans Ausrechnen des urologischen Problems,
am WE vielleicht mehr dazu

nochmal schönes selbiges
Carin (i.A. von fleur, der schon kräftig in den Meßbecher pieselt)


----------



## Rathbad (15. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*

Grüß euch und danke erstmal für das umfangreiche feedback (mit dem ich zugegebener Maßen in der Menge nicht gerechnet habe...  )!

Ich gebe zu die Informationen waren etwas unpräzise.

Also:
Der Bereich der als Tauchbecken bzw "Schwimmbereich" im Sommer zum Abkühlen genutzt werden soll ist ca. 3x5m groß, ca. 1,8m tief und soll quasi als rechteckiges Becken direkt am Haus im Anschluss zur Holzterrasse ausgeführt werden.
Die sich zum Garten hin streckenden Uferzonen sollen die Regenerationszonen darstellen und üppig begrünt werden.
Da die Grünfläche hinter dem Haus nur etwa 400m² misst und ich nicht den kompletten Garten in einen See verwandeln möchte, habe ich diese Zonen mit nocheinmal 15m² angenommen. Natürlich ist da noch etwas Potential... viel größer möchte ich allerdings nicht werden.

Damit ihr euch das Ganze besser vorstellen könnt, in der Beilage ein Bild vom vergangenen Herbst. Wie ihr seht ist der Aushub des "Schwimmbereiches schon getätigt... es war ein Bagger in der Nähe.  

 

Ich hoffe die Situation jetzt etwas klarer geschildert zu haben und bin schon gespannt auf eure Meinungen und Vorschläge.

Liebe Grüße!
Dani

PS: Wenn wir gerade beim Präzisieren sind: Bin EINE und nicht ein DANI


----------



## Wuzzel (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Fragen zum Teichbau von Neuling*

Zum Schweißeintrag von mir vielleicht noch mal der Hinweis, das man sich üblicherweise vor dem Gang ins Tauchbecken kurz abduscht, wenn man nicht gerade in einen Quadratkilometer großen See oder ähnliches springen kann. 

Urineintrag ist wirklich eher das Thema, und auch wenns keiner zugibt, da pieseln nicht nur Kinder rein. 

Wuzzel


----------

